
Economics:  the new astrology - Dowwie
https://aeon.co/essays/how-economists-rode-maths-to-become-our-era-s-astrologers
======
k400
Mathematical modelling is better, because it's precise. Limits and scope are
more obvious. It's easier to both criticize and explore ideas with math.

